# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] HYUNDAI A-PAE200

## pliktras

Καλησπέρα σας
Εχω ενα αυτοκίνητο i10 και ειδα οτι το RADIO CD δεν δουλευει ξαφνικά.Το εβγαλα το εφερα στο εργαστηριο μου αφου πρωτα ειχα ελεγξει τις καλωδιώσεις μου και ήταν ολα οκ  και ειδα οτι οταν το αποφορτίσω πλήρως και του δώσω τροφοδοσία στο ACC και στην παροχή του (+Batt ,gnd) αναβει κανονικα και μετα απο λίγο σβήνει και για να ξανα αναψει για λίγο πρέπει παλι να το αποφορτίσω.
Ειχα στοκ ενα tda3683 που ειναι και το regulator των τροφοδοσιών του και το άλλαξα προληπτικά, αλλα παλι τα ιδια.Είδα  οτι στις 2 διόδους που εχει στο VP1 και VP2 εδειχναν περιεργες τιμες οι διοδοι ανόρθωσης αρκετά χαμηλά και τις αλλαξα και αυτες αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι.Εκανα ελεγχους για ζενερ καμένες τρανσιστορ κλπ .Ειδα το ρισέτ που επεξεργαστή ολα οκ αυτα.Και εχω καταλήξει μήπως εχει γράψει κανα λάθος στην eeprom και θέλει σβήσιμο.Γενικά δεν εχω ασχοληθεί με τετοιου είδους επισκευες απο αυτοκίνητα κλπ.Ασχολούμαι με επισκευές ηλεκτρονικών ισχύος αυτοματισμών κ.α .Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι και μπορεί να βοηθήσει ή υπάρχει κάπου το αρχείο της eeprom να κάνω μια δοκιμή
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------

